
What do you use to display metrics on tv dashboards? - nhumrich
I am at a startup amd we are starting to have tvs showing various metrics around the office, having issues with various things. So I am wondering, what is your &quot;tech stack&quot; for tv dashboards? What computer do you use (raspi maybe)? What software do you use?
======
GiorgioG
There are a ton of options here: [https://github.com/obazoud/awesome-
dashboard](https://github.com/obazoud/awesome-dashboard)

edit:
[https://github.com/Smashing/smashing](https://github.com/Smashing/smashing)
is missing from the above link, worth a look given the number of widgets
available: [https://github.com/Smashing/smashing/wiki/Additional-
Widgets](https://github.com/Smashing/smashing/wiki/Additional-Widgets)

------
baud147258
In the last place I worked, we used Kibana from the ELK stack for log-derived
metrics and nagios for real-time supervision of servers.

